# My Army



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

So, I've gone through the the choosing an army stickies and such. I still didn't get my answers that I really wanted though, so right now I'm at a three way tie when picking my army. Warriors of Chaos, Empire, or Dwarves. I love close combat, and live for it. So Warriors of Chaos makes the most sense, obviously. But at the same time, I feel that the Empire has some of the most diverse, amazing army options out there, and I really like the idea of their rank-and-file troops. The only reason I'm truly considering Dwarves is for money sake, as I already on the Battle for Skull Pass set, but they are also decent at close combat. Suggestions anyone?
Thanks.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

Empire are an amazingly versatile army. Between their cheap and cheerful, but frighteningly effective, Swordsmen, their Core choice Knights and decent ranged capacity (Crossbows + Artillery makes for an effective gun line) they've got all the bases covered. They excel at nothing, but they have no weakness either (unless you create one...). They've also got some good magic items too (e.g. a fair bit of Magic Resistance if you're not inclined to take a lot of wizards). The other big advantage to Empire is their 'Detachment' rule...you can do some serious damage with counter charges and supporting fire. It is an unfortunate opponent that underestimates the efficacy of a small detachment of Free Company or Halberdiers. Empire are the "easy" option because they're flexible and have a chance to beat almost any other army out there (where others are either practically a guaranteed win or lose).

Dwarves, on the other hand, have across the board T4 and, if you're looking at melee combat rather than ranged, some very effective heavy infantry (most of your units will have WS5, for example)...they're very tough, but a tricky army to use if you're not going for the gun-line dwarf army, due to their low movement rate. The nature of Runic items rather than magic items means that you have the potential for some killer characters and amazing modelling opportunities (if you're that way inclined). An infantry Dwarf army is a challenge, certainly, but a fun one (and it makes a change from all the gun-line dwarf armies you see!).

I can't comment on Warriors of Chaos, because I'm not overly familiar with them, but from what I do know, you can expect to have either mid-range numbers of rather mediocre troops backed up by super-characters OR a small army of (what basically amounts to) characters by any other armies standards. I believe a WoC army relies on the quick win because if they get bogged down they tend to start losing out due to rank and outnumbering bonuses (they're not cheap!). If you want to be all out melee monster, then go for WoC, but don't expect to win every time (unless you cheese your army to the max).

Hope I've helped,

JP


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a ton. The more I look into it and think about it, I think Empire suits me best. Even though I love the idea of a melee onslaught, I think I can suit up an Empire army that will do well in that case, and I always have more options to fall back on. Thanks for the input!


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

One other question, does anyone have a guess as to what may be the most played armies? If you can only think of a top 3 maybe, thats fine, I'm just trying to get a feel for what's going on.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

Currently? Skaven, Dark Elves and Daemons are (now) probably the three most powerful armies, from what I hear. As to the most popular, or most common, I would probably say Chaos, Dark Elves and Orcs&Goblins. The latter largely because practically everyone likes Orcs and Goblins, even if it's only their second choice (so to speak). That's just my experience of what people like, so in other places it might be different.


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome, thanks again!


----------

